# Mavic CXP-22N wheels



## jowwy (28 May 2012)

Anybody had any experience of these wheels - its whats coming on my felt z85

Cheers


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2012)

CXP22's are a basic rim which'll be laced with x,y,z spokes onto some manufacturers hub.
I have CXP22 on Ultegra hubs and whilst they're not the lightest rim in the world they are strong and durable. Wheels are always the weak points on new bikes, it would be better to have more expensive wheels and cheaper groupsets (but that's marketing for you).
They'll be fine!
Most people upgrade wheels and tyres as the best upgrade to make, I keep my Mavics for the winter and light touring duties and my lightweigh Reynolds for fast lightweight summer duty.


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2012)

I've got them on my Felt F6 and there still true and i've wacked quite a lot of potholes!


----------



## MattHB (28 May 2012)

I have them on my Z6 and as Muttley, still true. I dont think theyre the lightest of wheels, but they look great and the hubs seem to roll well.


----------



## BSRU (28 May 2012)

I have those wheels and they do their job well, since I am just a commuter cyclist there is no real point spending money on upgrading the wheels, I will upgrade them when they need to be replaced.


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 May 2012)

As already said, tough and durable but heavy.


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2012)

Are they really that heavy when the bike weighs 9kg with them fitted???


----------



## MattHB (28 May 2012)

jowwy said:


> Are they really that heavy when the bike weighs 9kg with them fitted???



They are very heavy. I've not weighed them but they're a good proportion of the overall weight.



Just as a matter of interest, what would be a good replacement for these? Preferably sub £300?


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2012)

i guess when it arrives i will chuck my r500's on there then


----------



## PaulSecteur (28 May 2012)

MattHB said:


> .
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, what would be a good replacement for these? Preferably sub £300?


 
For £300 I would be looking at Mavic Ksyrium equippes, and some pro race3 or krylion tyres for them with the change.

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...-wheels/mavic-ksyrium-equipe-wheels-2012.html

EDIT: But for the price, these would be hard to beat... and plent of change left over
http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...wheels/fulcrum-racing-5-wheels-2012-pair.html


----------



## Albert (30 May 2012)

22s are fine, I had them on my old Defy Advanced and they stayed true for a couple of years. Some manufacturers put them on really poor hubs though - my Specialized Crux for example - which limits the life expectancy of the wheel to only a few months of regular use.


----------



## musa (30 May 2012)

I have the cxp on felt hubs but running aksium on mavic hubs instead. Much lighter but I do worry of side winds on 20spoke wheels


----------



## YahudaMoon (30 May 2012)

I wouldn't call CXP 22 rims heavy. Id say 'light rims'

Or am I missing something ? Ive never weighed any bike part in my life though the CXP 22 don't feel any differnt in weight with all the other mid range wheels I have costing up to about £280 a pair.


----------



## Punt1971 (30 May 2012)

I've got CXP22's on my Tricross and they've been fine carrying my not inconsiderable bulk! Had a few issues with true and tension when new but that was down to a poor build, once tensioned and trued properly by myself they've been great for a year or so.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> I wouldn't call CXP 22 rims heavy. Id say 'light rims'
> 
> Or am I missing something ? Ive never weighed any bike part in my life though the CXP 22 don't feel any differnt in weight with all the other mid range wheels I have costing up to about £280 a pair.


 A CXP22 rim is 510g, whilst my whole Reynolds front wheel with skewer is 750g and a Ksyrium equipe front is 770g.

OK, it doesn't sound a lot, but rotational weight matters especially rim weight. And it takes more effort to spin-up a heavier rim than a lighter one all otgher things being equal.
However, the CXP 22 is a good quality, eyeletted rim with thick braking surfaces for years of reliable operation far better than most fitted to some pricey bikes. So, great for commuting, all-weather use, heavy riders or where durability and a lot of punishment are expected. I reckon you'd probably need to spendover £250 on wheels with £60 worth of tyres to feel a notable benefit.


----------



## Nebulous (30 May 2012)

I think it depends what they are matched with. Spesh did some with unbranded hubs and a nondescript freehub. They were very difficult to access to maintain as well, because the bearings were difficult to access. I had them on my 2010 Allez.

I replaced them with 30mm Shimano 501s from Merlin, and they felt like a very definite upgrade to me. The bonus was the 501s only cost £109 with a pair of decent tyres - pro race 3s flung in!


----------

